# Erpressung per Email



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

Viruslist.com - Analytiker-Tagebuch


> Eine klassische Betrugsmethode im Internet läuft nach dem folgenden Schema ab: Sie erhalten eine E-Mail, in der Sie aufgefordert werden, vertrauliche Daten anzugeben – Login oder Passwort für den E-Mail-Account/die Internet-Geldbörse/den Online-Game-Account usw. Angebliche „Support-Services“ verschiedener Dienste, im Namen derer derartiges Spam verschickt wird, drohen im Falle der Nicht-Erfüllung ihrer Forderung damit, den Zugriff auf den jeweiligen Dienst einzuschränken oder gar völlig zu sperren.


----------

